# Carsage recurve



## gradyk (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a sirius with 45# sage limbs. 66" bow, very smooth draw, accurate and easy to shoot.


----------



## deezdrama (Aug 19, 2013)

gradyk said:


> I have a sirius with 45# sage limbs. 66" bow, very smooth draw, accurate and easy to shoot.


Thats what I wanted to hear! Ive been asking about the 66" "carsage" sirius/sage combo on three different forums and sofar you are the first to comment who has done it.

I like the looks of the sirius riser better than the triple riser and have a 30" draw so would want a 66" bow just for target shooting.

So many people have said the "carsage" is fast and performs better than their much much more expensive bows. Was wondering if the same performance can be had by using the sage limbs on a sirius riser instead of the triple riser.

Have any pics of this setup?

Im trying to decide between a hoyt excel 23" riser with cheap ilf limbs, or save some money and get the sirius/sage limbs combo.


Sent from Galaxy Note 2


----------



## DEAc23 (Jun 7, 2013)

The Cartel Sirius 66" bow on LAS is the Cartel Sirius riser and the Polaris limbs, and since the Polaris and Sage limbs are interchangeable they should both work on the Sirius riser...


----------



## deezdrama (Aug 19, 2013)

Any performance differences between polaris and sage limbs besides polaris only going up to 40# I think?

I have a martin jaguar thats 50# and dont like the riser, I know the martin and sage limbs are interchangeable so I could get lower poundage limbs for target and have the 50#'s for hunting on a $50 sirius riser.

But right now I just want a good shooting low poundage target recurve, trying to decide between the sirius or hoyt excel setups.

I really like the looks and reviews of the excel but people seem to be amazed as well by the carsages performance and it would be alot cheaper.

Thanks for the feedback guys!

Sent from Galaxy Note 2


----------



## gradyk (Mar 3, 2013)

cartel sirius with 45# sage limbs, ww magnetic rest,cartel plunger and ff string














These are the only pics I have. I have both the sirius and the triple. The sirius is allot thicker and I think it will handle heavier limbs. Although Ive used 50# limbs on the triple without a problem. The sirius is also allot heavier, weight wise. I dont know if Id try to hunt with the sirius in the woods, but its a great bow,IMHO. But so is the carsage if you need a little shorter bow.


----------



## gradyk (Mar 3, 2013)

carsage with triple riser


----------



## DEAc23 (Jun 7, 2013)

What kind of rest is that on your carage gradyk?


----------



## gradyk (Mar 3, 2013)

Only thing I forgot to mention is the noise.It drove me crazy trying to figure out the sharp crack on every shot. Come to find out its the grip. Simple fix though, I just pulled the grip and filled the voids in the riser with rtv silicone(gasket maker), I also put a generous amount in the grip and forced it back on. Its a messy job because silicone goes everywhere. You need lots of rags to clean it off the riser and if you dont use lots of silicone it wont help much. I let it dry overnite and man what a difference. All the noise was gone and now it has zero hand shock.


----------



## gradyk (Mar 3, 2013)

I think the main difference would be the ability to use fast flite string with the sage limbs as opposed to polaris limbs.


deezdrama said:


> Any performance differences between polaris and sage limbs besides polaris only going up to 40# I think?
> 
> I have a martin jaguar thats 50# and dont like the riser, I know the martin and sage limbs are interchangeable so I could get lower poundage limbs for target and have the 50#'s for hunting on a $50 sirius riser.
> 
> ...


----------



## gradyk (Mar 3, 2013)

Its just a cheap flipper( I cant remember the name). I wish I had put the same rest on as the sirius. That ones a ww magnetic from las.


DEAc23 said:


> What kind of rest is that on your carage gradyk?


----------



## deezdrama (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the pics and all the feedback and help guys.

Been reading and researching my butt off for weeks trying to decide on a new bow.

I bought my first recurve a couple years ago... a 50# martin jag, I bought it by impulse while getting my compound strung at scheels.

I have a 30" draw so this whole time ive had a problem perfecting form because im overbowed.

I like to casually weekend target shoot in the backyard and want my second recurve to be a more informed buy, and something I can get better with for years to come. 

With my 30" draw im thinking a 66" bow with 30-35# limbs is what I need.

Just trying to figure out if a carsage or sirius carsage will fit the bill for cheap, or if I should splurge a bit for the hoyt excel 23" and add some cheap mid limbs.

Picking up the book "shooting the stickbow" as well.

Suggestions are appreciated, 
Thanks again!

Sent from Galaxy Note 2


----------



## MacIndust (Feb 7, 2012)

Dee,

You could also do a triple riser with journey limbs. I shoot my carsage with both 45 and 55# limbs.

Mac


----------



## deezdrama (Aug 19, 2013)

MacIndust said:


> Dee,
> 
> You could also do a triple riser with journey limbs. I shoot my carsage with both 45 and 55# limbs.
> 
> Mac


Thats another thing I wondered about and asked about on another forum, and someone replied that they put their journey limbs on a triple riser and wasnt impressed at all.

Im wondering what the differences would be between triple/journey and a sirius/sage if they both end up 66".

Also wondering if the sirius with sage limbs will perform just as good as the triple with sage or journey limbs, or if the key to the carsages performance is the triple riser and that the sirius/sage limb combo just wont be the same.



Uggg cant make my mind up, maybee I should just forget the carsage and grab the hoyt excel

Sent from Galaxy Note 2


----------



## MacIndust (Feb 7, 2012)

Whatever you do you will have fun . I read that the journey/triple combo was very smooth. I almost got them being that I have a 30" draw but I stuck with the sage limbs.


----------



## deezdrama (Aug 19, 2013)

I think I might just go with the triple riser and journey limbs.

Anyone know what brace height is a good starting point for the triple/journey?

What string type and length?

Sent from Galaxy Note 2


----------



## MacIndust (Feb 7, 2012)

58 1/2 for the carsage I believe so 59 1/2. Search the leatherwall for the carsage length to be sure.


----------



## gradyk (Mar 3, 2013)

Since the carsage likes an 8 1/2 " brace I just went with a 58" string. Worked perfect. I would think a 60" for the journey carsage ,but I might be wrong.


----------



## deezdrama (Aug 19, 2013)

Lancaster was out of journey limbs, they did have an open box of 40# journey limbs that I got, hope there ok, grabbed those and the triple riser, a new boswtringer, bear weather rest, and a flemish d97 string for a 64amo bow (hope the strings right)

Thanks everyone for the help

Sent from Galaxy Note 2


----------



## deezdrama (Aug 19, 2013)

Also found a good deal on aluminum 2117 30" arrows at walmart, grabbed a dozen- I know they are not ideal but have 100, 125, 145, 175, and 200 grain points to try and tune the arrows (2117's with 145 points worked good on the 50# martin jag, will try 200gr points for the carsage)

Sent from Galaxy Note 2


----------



## deezdrama (Aug 19, 2013)

Ups brought my goods today, first impression of the cartel triple riser is very nice... has a good feel and doesn't feel cheap. I might sand the mold marks down and probably glue the grip on, I like the grip, feels like it puts my hand and arm in a better pointing alignment.

Got a pair of samick journey 40# limbs.... wow, the 40#ers feel every bit as stiff as my 50# martin jaguar.... the 64" length should be a bit more forgiving though.

Grabbed my son a bow with the money I saved by getting the cartel instead of the hoyt excel setup.

Need to set nock and brace height ( any recommendations from carsage shooters)?

Will be installing a bear weather rest on both.

Ive read conflicting info on whether to set the rest so arrowpoint is just left of center of the string or not (for paradox)

I will be shooting relatively stiff spines arrows (2117's) with 200gr points.... but by the draw feel I bet im closer to 45-50lbs @ 30" draw, so I think these arrows will be fine.



















Sent from Galaxy Note 2


----------



## deezdrama (Aug 19, 2013)

Installed the 64 amo ff flemish string, looks like brace height is about 8 1/4" right? So I read most people shooting carsages like a 8 1/2" bh... so looks like I need to twist my string up some... or does even ff string need broke in and time to stretch?









Sent from Galaxy Note 2


----------



## deezdrama (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok..... 10 twists got me to 8.5" ill leave it there and try that.... going to set my nock and then setup my sons bow then hit the sack and shoot in the am 









Sent from Galaxy Note 2


----------



## deezdrama (Aug 19, 2013)

Put my weather rest on and square... set nock point to 1/2" above 0

Does 1/2" seem too much, I thought I set my martins to 3/8 but its been so long I dont remember.

Im still fairly noobish, not sure if I can discern arrow flight problems 

Sent from Galaxy Note 2


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes set nock point high to start then paper tune or bare shaft tune or watch flight of arrow you don,t want up or down flight adjust to get smooth flight. After you can group your arrow well then you can fine tune


----------



## MacIndust (Feb 7, 2012)

Ditto what Northern said. Keep playing around with one thing at a time to get your arrows flying true.

Everything you mentioned above sounds good, though.


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

All this talk on here and leatherwall has piqued my curiosity. I need another bow like a hole in the head, but I just ordered up a Carsage with 45# limbs. I figure for the price it can be my truck / boat etc. throw down bow. I usually like shooting off the shelf, but I think I will set up with elevated rest so I can shoot vanes as well. For a little over a 100 bucks it can't hurt nothing.


----------



## deezdrama (Aug 19, 2013)

Took the bow out and shot about 100 shots out of it at around 15 yards.

Very fast, very quiet, and feels 10x better than my martin jaguar.

A couple issues though, I noticed alot of my shots that the fletchings are swaying to the right then the arrow would straighten out after 10 yards - indicating stiff spine.

But then found my string fell out of center, and noticed a bit of play in the limbs in the limb pockets.

So now I cant be sure if the arrows indeed are overspined (would suck cause I just spent over $30 on 200gr points) or if the limbs leaning in the pockets and bringing the string out of center caused the arrows to not fly straight.


I could shim each side of the limb pockets but then would have to leave the bow together (defeats the purpose of a takedown) unless anyone has any ideas 

Sent from Galaxy Note 2


----------



## MacIndust (Feb 7, 2012)

I lined the pockets with cloth hockey tape. I never noticed that, though.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

I think you are overspine 2117 are a 400 spine 500 spine would work better an also inportant is now you set the centershot thicker or thinner side plate makes a big difference the hoyt super rest works great on the carsage an you get two different thickness of pads to help adjust order a couple spares there only 2.50 each ps a custom string will help the bow also.


----------

